# adobe flash for unbuntu help



## HiddenStupid (Jul 23, 2009)

tried to install but it says

"only one software tool is allowed to run at the same time"


or is it cause i didnt install ubuntu? im only using the try.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 23, 2009)

how did you install and what version are you running?

i've always used the command 


```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

to get flash among other useful codecs installed like dvd playback support.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 23, 2009)

ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?


----------

